# My stickshot ha ha



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a bit of time today so i.d thought i would make one of these stick slingshots, but i think ive made a horses leg of it ha ha,

i have shot a walking stick one over 10 year ago without forks and with a tube elastic, but this shoots well, i made it for a laugh but i like it, ive finished it with red wax, i will be given it a few more coats and a polish,

if i can i will do a video of me shooting it, but it will be a while i have 2 smashed fingers at the moment, cheers jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a fan of stickshots but I really like your carving, I have always wanted to try a horse leg slingshot but the truth is I couldn't carve a tooth pick. Great job.


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking forward to see the video. I am really interested in shooting sticks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You did a fine job in spite of two smashed fingers.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

excellent job!

Chris


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice. Did you use a lathe to put the curves into the stick? Dan


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Very nice. Did you use a lathe to put the curves into the stick? Dan


no i used a dremel type tool, it looks a lot better with a few more coats of wax, i didnt want to sand it down too much, cos in real like the marks look like hair on the foot, 
i only done it for a bit of fun, i managed 3 shots with it before it hurt, and 2 out of 3 hit the target, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks nice Jeff.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

From the size of it, looks like it could serve as a priest too.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> From the size of it, looks like it could serve as a priest too.


I should have waited till my finger healed as well ha ha, the wife is not impressed, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, looks like you killed the shed though.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jeff's wife*: When are you gonna grow up?"









Hah!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> *Jeff's wife*: When are you gonna grow up?"


Never!!!!! Then it would strip me of my slingshot...err slingshots!!! ...*glances to the 3 x 3m box off to the side, full of them*

We can never do that, never....

I like that one Jeff, as I like all of yours, this isn't my style, nor yours, but it is pretty neat

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

There must have been a rabbit on the other side of the window watching him.

@Bane--3'x3"? That's it? I would have thought it would take at least a conex box for all of them.....


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> @Bane--3'x3"? That's it? I would have thought it would take at least a conex box for all of them.....


I said 3 x 3 meters Jmp, remember he's a Brit







...

Just a rough guess, I know he likes small slingshots for poaching. Heck I have an entire POD for them on my front lawn!!!


----------

